# Hedge Fund Guy Makes 1 BILLION dollars off of falling oil prices.



## WhatInThe (Jan 21, 2015)

Hedge fund guy shorts the oil market betting it would go down makes one BILLION dollars.

http://nypost.com/2015/01/21/this-hedge-fund-hotshot-made-a-killing-on-the-oil-crash/

His bet paid off while a lot of hedge funds have had trouble over the last year. I guess that's why they use the word 'hedge'.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2015)

It strikes me that this is just betting with some one else's money...nice work if you can get it I suppose..


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 21, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> It strikes me that this is just betting with some one else's money...nice work if you can get it I suppose..



He did, if you read the articles and links he pooled to together money/investors for his hedge fund. The markets by their very nature are speculative and more or less are gambling.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2015)

I must admit; I don't gamble; my grandad did, and never won.
consequently I tend to be risk averse; and feel that hedge funds particularly just play to people's greed. Not for me.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 21, 2015)

Hedge Funds are the Ultimate "casino game"...and only those with the strongest stomachs can play that game.  Invariably, a few of those who "play", get filthy rich, while the bulk lose their shirts.  I guess its the Lure of a "Powerball" win, that keeps people interested in taking such risks with their money.


----------

